# Judges needed



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey folks, we are still looking for a few more judges at the 4th annual Que and Cruz being held in Louisa VA on July 16th.  If your interested, please down load a judges application at: www.queandcruz.com.  Thanks.


----------

